# My 2022 Salmon Jerky



## cmayna (Jun 29, 2022)

OK, so I found an extra 7# of King Salmon the wife and I caught earlier this year, which I needed to turn into Salmon Jerky to treat our fishing buddies.

Dry brined the sliced fish for 3 hours using the basic 4/1 ratio of dk brown sugar / non iodized salt. Rinsed and room dried for 2 hours.  Smoked in the MES for 2 hours with Alder and then into the dehydrator for 4 - 1/2 hours.
















Happy Jerry with Jerky


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 29, 2022)

Looks incredible!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 30, 2022)

CMN, Excellent looking jerky !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2022)

I’m not a big fan of jerky, but I bet I would like salmon jerky. Could you post a recipe?
Al


----------



## cmayna (Jun 30, 2022)

OMG!  Totally forgot to comeback and list the details.  Dinner was calling me    Original post updated.  Thanks Al, for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks and sounds great Craig.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks good !


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 30, 2022)

Man that looks amazing!! Extremely well done Craig.

Robert


----------



## cmayna (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks everyone.  It was a fun batch to make.  Already planning to make a bunch more very soon.

Here's a couple bags worth for our next fishing trip.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm wit you. I'd love to try this.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 9, 2022)

Lots of work....(at least my method is), but the final product is so darn yummy, says our fishing buddies and their happiness is most important to us.


----------



## CZN (Oct 10, 2022)

Jerky looks great! Do you always finish it in the dehydrator, and is there a noticeable difference from the fish that's finished in the smoker?


----------

